# Visitor numbers to Canada falling but UK remains top overseas country



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Over half of visitors to Canada come from Europe with the number from the neighboring United States is declining, research shows. Residents of overseas countries made*3.9*million overnight trips to the country in*2009, a fall of 12.8% from the previous year with every region seeing a decline, the research from International Travel shows. Residents of overseas [...]

Click to read the full news article: Visitor numbers to Canada falling but UK remains top overseas country...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

